# Sand boa habitat pics and tips?



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

I have decided to pick up a sand boa and would like to see the way that you guys set up habitats for them.

Thanx in advance
Trystan


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

Does any one own any of these??? Come on there has to be someone.

Trystan


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

here is mine 
she is an 8 month old female
10 gallon tank
water bowl
cave with moss that I dampen when she is in shed
she stays under the sand 99.99% of the time
great little snake, best eater I have ever had


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

Thank you for the pics. Have you had any problem with using sand. I heard that it could cause health problems with snakes? I am amazed that there are not more ppl with these snakes they look amazing stay small and from what I have read are usually fairly personable. What do you keep your temp and humidity at? Do you use uv light or no?

Thanx
Trystan


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

Nice drawing


----------



## Ethan14 (Sep 12, 2005)

Heres a caresheet: sand boa care sheet

I think not a lot of people have them because they stay under the sand so much but I personally like them.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Bloodbelly said:


> Nice drawing :laugh:


hehe ya, my baby sister drew that for me.

I have had no problems with sand and I think she realy enjoys it. She digs in it and pokes her head out to look around. You can use most any type of bedding, but I think a sand boa should atleast have sand. I didnt have the cave for her origionaly and she did have 1 bad shed. It was too dry so I gave her the cave with spagum(spelling) moss in it that I dampen when she is in shed and at random other times. I have read that in the wild they seek out moist spots in the sand and dig into them. I also attribute her bad shed to Iowa's winter. It gers DRY here. But she hasn't had a problem since. I dont use UV light or any light for that matter. She has a under the tank heater on one side of her tank. They tollerate a large range in temps and ofthen I find her on the cool side of her tank. It is rare that I find her directly over the pad. The cave is 1/2 way on the pad and she does spend a lot of time in there. Being a completely terrestrial / fossorial snake she dosent do much hanging on when I hold her either. She has no concept of height. I have never seen a mean side to her. I have read that they can be, but so coud anything. She is the nicest most docile snake I have ever owned and eats like a champ.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

do you handle her alot if shes always under the sand? those sankes are cool but they remind me of tremors(movie)


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

I wouldnt say I handle her a lot, maybe once every few weeks aside from getting her out weekly to feed her. She dosent mind getting dug out of the sand though.


----------

